# Siemens Ceramic Hob wiring



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

@gpop need some uk help


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

What does your electrician say?


----------



## meddyliol (8 mo ago)

MotoGP1199 said:


> What does your electrician say?


I have no idea


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

